# you'd always say we'd win the lottery someday.



## claralikesguts (May 22, 2009)

my bf rules for buying me the RR quad <333333 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





face-
translucent powder
maybelline concealer
benefit 10

eyes-
NYX milk
seeds of love- all over lid
contrast- outer corner, 1/2 of lower lashline
solar white- highlight, inner corners
petal worship- lightly on inner crease
gorgeous gold- 1/2 of lower lashline
WnW mega liner
loreal telescopic clean definition mascara
ardell 105s

lips-
just a bit of lollipop loving





















thanks for looking everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have a great friday night!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 22, 2009)

OHHH yeahhhh! I have been waiting to see a look with this quad!! beautiful!!!!


----------



## joey444 (May 22, 2009)

Pretty!


----------



## fadedillusions (May 22, 2009)

u r gorgeous!
love the makeup


----------



## kobri (May 22, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 22, 2009)

thanks girls! <3


----------



## olddcassettes (May 23, 2009)

you are beautiful i love this


----------



## rbella (May 23, 2009)

This quad looks amazing on you!


----------



## Dice1233 (May 23, 2009)

lovely!


----------



## coachkitten (May 23, 2009)

Your blending is awesome and I love your brows!


----------



## hawaii02 (May 23, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## hrockstar (May 23, 2009)

very nice! 



and i was sooo trying to save my pennies and stay away from mac!


----------



## LionQueen (May 23, 2009)

You have great eyes! Love this look, the pink on the lid is so cute


----------



## dammitjanet10 (May 23, 2009)

You have the prettiest smile!  Oh yeah, and your makeup is great too! :-D


----------



## kyoto (May 23, 2009)

This is a very pretty soft look on you.  Like Tish I've been dying to see someone use this quad.  And your BF is a sweetheart.


----------



## nunu (May 23, 2009)

You are gorgeous!


----------



## Fairybelle (May 23, 2009)

Hotness!!  Love it!!


----------



## Susanne (May 23, 2009)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Nicnivin (May 23, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 23, 2009)

thanks so much everyone


----------



## fintia (May 23, 2009)

I always love your looks and the lashessss


----------



## blinkymei (May 23, 2009)

gorgeous! okay i need that quad now!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 23, 2009)

^ yes you do!!! i didn't think i'd like it that much, but i'm in love with it


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 23, 2009)

you look so fresh and pretty!


----------



## juicygirl (May 24, 2009)

another gorgeous look!


----------



## luhly4 (May 24, 2009)

beautiful and flawless like usual


----------



## Kalie (May 24, 2009)

You have awesome blending skills, this look is just amazing.


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 24, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 24, 2009)

fabulous skin and amazing makeup!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gorgeous as always. keep the fotd's coming!


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 24, 2009)

So gorgeous!


----------



## amberenees (May 24, 2009)

pretty lOOkie...
pretty smile!!!
the lashes are bomb.com!!!


----------



## rosasola1 (May 24, 2009)

wow! i must say, you did a beautiful job! goodness the colors are gorgeous! oh! and awesome blending!


----------



## mmyaaaa (May 24, 2009)

my gosh, you're gorgeous.
and your makeup is perfect!


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (May 25, 2009)

so pretty!! i just bought this quad last week and hadn't figured out how i was going to use it yet, but im going to try this look 2m!! yay! =)


----------



## ellesk (May 25, 2009)

You seriously have one of the prettiest faces I have ever seen! And you always accentuate it so well with the makeup


----------



## claralikesguts (May 25, 2009)

thanks so much everyone


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 26, 2009)

You are so beautiful, seriously!


----------



## hannahchristine (Dec 21, 2010)

love love!


----------



## QuinnieBee (Dec 23, 2010)

pretty and flawless


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 28, 2010)

Pretty!!


----------



## heidik (Dec 28, 2010)

very pretty!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 28, 2010)

looking fabulous!!!


----------



## finchkittie (Dec 30, 2010)

Love it! You're gorgeous


----------



## pink4ever (Dec 30, 2010)

This is really pretty! You're lashes look amazing.


----------

